# CDL Drivers Wanted!



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

When are you outfitters gunna realize that a cdl driver can pull in $18 plus this time of year, maybe you should think about paying more than $11 per Duke


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Ditto on the low pay...you can get away with that with your guides, but not bus drivers. Federally mandated drug tests with 100% blacklisting for refusal or failure, violations and potential fines from the fuzz, and getting yourself and others killed are pretty big occupational hazards for what they pay at burger land.


----------



## jdebo (Mar 30, 2012)

Ha Ha, Like most things in life ya get what ya pay for. Not sure that scraping the bottom of the barrel looking for drivers is the cheapest way to get business done in the long run. Coming from an entirely different sort of industry, skilled drivers are tough to come by. Find a good one and treat em right so they stick around.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Good lawd, 11$/hr for a five month gig? Also sounds like a hell schedule where you are constantly subject to be called into work.

I wonder what a class b with air brake endorsement makes in the oil fields?


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

So I'm assuming that you need to work 7 days a week to make your 40 hours and that you want to pay about 60% the going rate for an experienced CDL driver and no benefits. Only a fool would take your job.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Best pony up more than 11$ an hr if you want your clients to arive alive. I'd rather stack rocks for 13$ an hr and raft on the weekends. That is an insulting low pay for a cdl driver.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Get 'em buzzards. Get 'em.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow on that note I've got seasonal mower positions open at Denver Public Schools for $11/hr. No CDL just drivers licence and need to be able to work until October M-F 6:30-3:00. You will primarily drive a mower on a route through Denver. Denver Public Schools under "Grounds Seasonal Help".


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Swank said:


> Wow on that note I've got seasonal mower positions open at Denver Public Schools for $11/hr. No CDL just drivers licence and need to be able to work until October M-F 6:30-3:00. You will primarily drive a mower on a route through Denver. Denver Public Schools under "Grounds Seasonal Help".


!!! Not only do you get weekends off, but you get off work early enough to still go boating! Win


----------



## AVA Rafting (Feb 29, 2008)

We agree! We are raising our starting pay to $12.50 an hour (which is not the best but one small step is better than nothing at all). We definitely care about our drivers and all our staff.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

AVA Rafting said:


> We agree! We are raising our starting pay to $12.50 an hour (which is not the best but one small step is better than nothing at all). We definitely care about our drivers and all our staff.


Hey, at least you're responsive to feedback.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Summit Stage pays $ 16.89 with benefits to start. See their website Summit County, CO - Official Website

RAFTA AND ECO Transit also pay bus driver well


----------



## JDOUTI (Apr 13, 2009)

AVA Rafting-nope, won't be recommending those guys or doing any business with them! One word-Greed...

I made $11 an hour in 2001 in an entry level job. I could only afford beer by the six pack and I was off on the weekends. If you agree that it is not the best, then fix it.


----------

